# [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?



## GoldenMic (16. November 2012)

*[Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

In den letzten Tagen kamen erneut Gerüchte auf, das AMD zum Verkauf stehen könnte. AMD selbst ließ diverse Optionen von JPMorgan Chase & Co prüfen, unter anderem eben auch die Übernahme durch eine andere Firma.
Auch die Seite Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User denkt mittlerweile über eine Neuausrichtung aus, angetrieben durch den Gedanken das bei AMD demnächst ein größerer Umbruch ansteht. 
Umfrage: Wie steht ihr zu Tests und News zu Smartphones, Tablets, Netbooks etc. ? - Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

Weiterhin versucht der Autor dieses Textes verschiedene Prognosen abzugeben, wer Interesse an AMD haben könnte und warum.
Im weiteren finde ich Interessant das der Auto der Ansicht ist, das Intel im Falle eines Verschwindens von AMD vom x86 kein Kartellverfahren droht, da die Relevanz von x86 sehr stark durch ARM bzw. den mobilen Bereich geschwunden ist.

Im folgenden die laut Autor möglichen Kanditaten mit Begründung:



> Google - 1%
> Vermutlich der unwahrscheinlichste Kandidat, denn was soll Google mit AMD? Als Android-Entwickler ist man nicht auf x86-Prozessoren angewiesen - weder für Tablets, noch für Smartphones - und für die hauseigenen Server braucht man nicht gleich AMD zu übernehmen. Zumal man dafür auch ARM-Server verwenden könnte; muss man eben ein paar mehr davon hinstellen. Nein, Google wird es wohl nicht werden.
> 
> Facebook - 2%
> ...




Ich würde nun gerne von euch erfahren welchen Kandiaten ihr für am warscheinlichsten haltet und warum.


----------



## cozma (16. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Aus heutiger Sicht wären vermutlich Intel und Nvidia zu nennen,
aufl angfristige Sicht schließe ich mich aber Planet3D mit Samsung an. Samsung
könnte dann in diversen Bereichen Ihrer Produktpalette Techniken und Lizenzen
nutzen, die derzeit noch hinzugekauft werden müssen. Auch würde ich Samsung
als einziges genanntes Unternehmen zutrauen die Marke AMD am Leben zu halten
ohne die Produktpalette zu großen Teilen einfach einzustampfen.

Da der IT Markt massiv im Umbruch ist hat AMD Strategisch eigentlich die richtige
Richtung eingeschlagen, leider sehr spät und mit zuletzt nicht besonders glücklichem
Händchen. 

Aber ich drücke AMD die Daumen das es nicht so weit kommt, aber die Perspektiven
sind halt nicht gerade rosig.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Keiner da wenn AMD wirklich übernommen werden sollte es eine Firma bzw. Hedge Fonds ist der hier nicht drauf steht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (16. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

[x] Samsung. 

Wenn AMD übernommen wird, dann entweder von Samsung oder von Apple. Und wenn diese beiden Firmen AMD übernehmen, dann wohl auch am wahrscheinlichsten als komplettes Paket.

Sollte AMD zerschlagen werden, könnte Ich mir jedoch gut vorstellen, dass nVidia die CPU-Sparte und Intel die Grafiksparte übernimmt. Dann hätten wir eventuell zwei Konkurrenten, die künftig mit SoCs für Desktop- und Mobilgeräte auf x86-Basis konkurrieren. nVidia könnte die x86-Lizenz brauchen und Intel das Grafik-Know-How von AMD.


----------



## facehugger (16. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

[x] Samsung halte auch ich für den wahrscheinlichsten Kandidaten, auch wenn ich mir eine solche Übernahme nicht wünsche. Ein "richtiger" Konkurrent für Intel in Sachen Desktop-CPU wäre mir allemal lieber... Nvidia könnte in einem solchen Fall evtl. auch Interesse anmelden:


NVIDIA will mit ARM-Prozessoren Super-Computer bauen - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net
Gruß


----------



## derP4computer (16. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

[x] Ich finde Karl und Theo Albrecht sollten sich AMD ins Haus holen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Aus den genannten könnte ich mir am ehesten Samsung oder Apple vorstellen - wobei Apple ja offenbar schon auf eigene, ARM-basierte Prozessoren setzen wird.


----------



## Gazelle (16. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Ich denke Ash wird AMD fangen und zu einem Intel-Konkurrenten weiterentwickeln und dann mit einem "Überroller" Intel plattwalzen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

[x] _Ich halte eine Übernahme für Unwarscheinlich_
_Die waren bisher ja auch immer auf die Füße gefallen. Falls es dennoch dazu kommen sollte könnte ich mir bestenfalls Samsung vorstellen_


----------



## Skysnake (17. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

[x] _Einen anderen (Im Beitrag zu nennen!)

Man kann leider keine zwei Sachen auswählen 

Also grundsätzlich halte ich eine Übernahme von AMD als SEHR unwahrscheinlich. Es gibt da draußen einfach niemanden, der es sich erlauben kann AMD einfach so zu kaufen. AMD ist einfach kein kleiner Schuppen. Dazu hat man Intel als Konkurrenten auf der einen Seite und nVidia auf der anderen Seite. 

*nVidia* wird AMD nicht kaufen, weil die auf ARM setzen (gezwungener maßen), und sich einfach zu wenig Neues/Positives für die durch AMD ergeben würde. nVidia muss seine Mittel auch massiv in R&D stecken, ansonsten werden Sie von der ARM-Fraktion im Mobile-Bereich abgehängt, und AMD UND Intel sind im GPU-Markt auch gefährliche Gegner

*Intel *kannste gleich knicken. So nem Deal wird NIE zugestimmt werden. Wenn supported Intel AMD, damit die x86 Architektur gestärkt wird. ARM ist ja ne ziemliche Gefahr, und andere auch. Sozusagen wie damals mit Apple.

Samsung hat gar kein Interesse an AMD. Das passt absolut nicht zu denen. Gleiches gilt für alle anderen.

*Apple* sieht da schon anders aus. Die könnten Interesse an AMD haben, da Sie durch die neuen Custom-Designblocks in den AMD APUs einfach IHREN ARM-Core in die APUs mit rein packen könnten, und damit iOS 1:1 auf ALLEN! Devices laufen lassen könnten. Sprich die ix App läuft eben auch GENAU SO auf dem Mac-Pro usw @home. Das wäre für das Apple Ecosystem natürlich EXTREM nice.

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das Apple dafür AMD kauft. Die werden, so denke ich, sicherlich diese Möglichkeit nutzen, zumal AMDs APUs auch durchaus auf eine dedizierte GPU verzichten können. Also zumindest viel mehr als Intels "APU"s. Man wird aber schauen müssen, was Apple da macht, aber kaufen werden Sie AMD ziemlich sicher nicht.
_


----------



## Adi1 (17. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

[x] Einen anderen

Eher wird hier wohl ein Hedge-Fond einsteigen, dieser wird dann AMD umstrukturieren.
Danach beginnt der finanzielle Aderlass und der Rest wird stückeweise meistbietend verschleudert.


----------



## bingo88 (20. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Hmm, ich halte eine Übernahme momentan noch für unwahrscheinlich. Höchstens ein Teilverkauf, Grafiksparte z. B. Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass AMD sich auf die profitableren Geschäftsbereiche konzentriert und sich aus dem Performance-x86 Markt zurückzieht. Wobei das dann wohl auch die Server-CPUs treffen müsste.


----------



## Skysnake (21. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Wie schon gesagt wurde, AMD hat ein dementi rausgehauen, und zwar ziemlich schnell. Es wird auch in Zukunft noch Nachfolger der aktuellen FX geben.


----------



## Superwip (21. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

-Samsung: wurde in diversen Gerüchten schon genannt; Samsung könnte AMD mit Know-How, fortschrittlicher eigener Fertigung und vor allem auch Geld wieder auf die Beine helfen und auch deutlich profitieren (könnte )
-Apple: würde ich nicht ausschließen halte ich aber für unwahrscheinlicher als Samsung; Apple wird bei Intel bleiben solange Intel führt.
-Intel: Kartellrechtlich unmöglich
-nVidia: Kartellrechtlich unmöglich
-Facebook: lol?
-Microsoft: halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich; Microsoft will es sich nicht mit Intel verscherzen und ist zu sehr im Softwarebereich verankert.
-Google: unwahrscheinlich, ist ebenfalls zu sehr im Softwarebereich verankert, kein eigenes know-how in diesem Bereich, könnte kaum davon profitieren
-Was wirklich gutes fällt mir auch nicht ein; immer wieder genannt wird Qualcomm, ich halte auch etwa das ICT (China), oder UMC* für möglich


*UMC ist ja ein großer Taiwanesischer Auftragsfertiger hat aber zu Beginn der 1990er nicht lizensierte (!) x86 CPUs produziert; nach Rechtsstreitigkeiten und Geldflüssen hat UMC die Produktion schließlich eigestellt; vielleicht wollen sie es ja mal wieder probieren 



> _Samsung hat gar kein Interesse an AMD. Das passt absolut nicht zu denen. Gleiches gilt für alle anderen._


 
Wie so nicht?

Samsung könnte damit praktisch eine ganze IT-Infrastruktur komplett im eigenen Haus fertigen, vom CPU über DVD Laufwerke und Arbeitsspeicher bis zu Bildschirmen und Druckern... weiters könnte man eigene X86 CPUs nach Bedarf für Spezialanwendungen bauen bzw. optimieren und die selbstgebauten CPUs wären natürlich auch billiger.

Mit Samsungs know-how, Geld und der eigenen Fertigung hätte AMD auch eine wirkliche Chance zu Intel aufzuholen- und wenn das einigermaßen gelingt winkt richtig viel Geld.

Weiters könnte Samsung die CPUs selbst, also einigermaßen wirtschaftlich fertigen, nach Intel hat Samsung wohl auch die zur Zeit modernsten FABs, jedenfalls hat Samsung soweit mir bekannt ist sowohl den 32nm Prozess früher eingeführt als IBM und GF als auch den 28nm Prozess früher als TSMC und UMC; zwar nur ein paar Monate aber in der Branche ist das ja schon einiges. Samsung besitzt auch viel Know-how bei der Fertigung von gestapelten Chips, das könnte vor allem in der (auch der näheren) Zukunft noch sehr interressant werden.

Geld hat Samsung auch. Richtig viel Geld. 2011 hat Samsung etwa (wenn auch nur geringfügig) mehr eingenommen als Intel, den Kaufpreis für AMD könnte man also aus der Portokasse zahlen und bei Bedarf ohne weiteres noch ein paar hundert Millionen investieren um die Entwicklung voranzutreiben.

Trotzdem: für sehr wahrscheinlich halte ich es auch nicht das Samsung AMD kaufen will- der Hauptgrund: wenn Samsung AMD kaufen wollte hätten sie das schon getan.


----------



## Skysnake (21. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Samsung setzt aber voll auf ARM. Mit X86 würden Sie sich nur selbst ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Zudem ist Samsung per HybridMemoryCube eng mit Intel verzahnt. Da wollen Sie sichs bestimmt auch nicht mit Intel verscherzen...

Langt ja, dass Sie mit Apple auf Kriegsfuß stehen


----------



## Superwip (21. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Samsung hat zwar noch kein X86 Smartphone aber ansonsten X86 in allen Produkten zu denen aktuell X86 CPUs passen. Fast ausschließlich -aktuell- aber von Intel.

Im Speicherbereich würde ich nicht sagen das Samsung und Intel wirklich eng zusammenarbeiten; Intel arbeitet hier eher mit Micron zusammen, zumindest hatte ich in den letzten Jahren den Eindruck.

Klar ist aber: Samsung könnte auch nach einem Kauf von AMD kurz-mittelfristig nicht auf Intel verzichten außer sie würden bestimmte andere Produktgruppen aufgeben (high-end Notebooks, PCs, Tablets); Intel wird die CPUs aber sicher nicht für Samsung teurer machen nur weil Samsung jetzt AMD kauft...


----------



## Skysnake (21. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Samsung hat zwar noch kein X86 Smartphone aber ansonsten X86 in allen Produkten zu denen aktuell X86 CPUs passen. Fast ausschließlich -aktuell- aber von Intel.


Samsung hat mit ARM mehr als genug Arbeit am Hals. Vor allem würden Sie mit AMD sich selbst konkurrenz im eigenen Haus schaffen. Samsung ist stark dabei, sich mit ARM in Richtung Server zu entwickeln. Da passt x86 einfach nicht dazu, da konträr. Der x86 Markt ist einfach am Schrumpfen und bekommt von allen Seiten dresche. So was hol ich mir nicht in den Konzern. Vor allem nicht, wenn ich eigentlich mit einer derjenigen bin, der mit drescht 



> Im Speicherbereich würde ich nicht sagen das Samsung und Intel wirklich eng zusammenarbeiten; Intel arbeitet hier eher mit Micron zusammen, zumindest hatte ich in den letzten Jahren den Eindruck.


Ja, es ist vordergründig Micron, aber die arbeiten eben genau an den Punkten, wo Micron und Intel zusammen arbeiten eben auch sehr eng zusammen. Da gehts um Standards und neue Technologie für die ganze Branche. Da arbeiten viele miteinander. Daher auch das Hybrid-Memory-Konsortium.



> Klar ist aber: Samsung könnte auch nach einem Kauf von AMD kurz-mittelfristig nicht auf Intel verzichten außer sie würden bestimmte andere Produktgruppen aufgeben (high-end Notebooks, PCs, Tablets); Intel wird die CPUs aber sicher nicht für Samsung teurer machen nur weil Samsung jetzt AMD kauft...


 Sicher?
Das ist das erste, was ich als Intel machen würde. Die noch so lange schröpfen wies geht. Weg sind Sie ja eh...


----------



## Superwip (22. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*



> Samsung hat mit ARM mehr als genug Arbeit am Hals. Vor allem würden Sie mit AMD sich selbst konkurrenz im eigenen Haus schaffen. Samsung ist stark dabei, sich mit ARM in Richtung Server zu entwickeln. Da passt x86 einfach nicht dazu, da konträr. Der x86 Markt ist einfach am Schrumpfen und bekommt von allen Seiten dresche. So was hol ich mir nicht in den Konzern. Vor allem nicht, wenn ich eigentlich mit einer derjenigen bin, der mit drescht


 
Hier gibt es nicht mehr als ein paar Gerüchte; mit AMDs X86 CPUs würde Samsung vermutlich von 0 weg besser darstehen als das in näherer Zukunft mit ARM möglich wäre.

Und wo genau bekommt der X86 Markt "Dresche"?

Im High-Performance Bereich wächst er munter auf hohem Niveau, im Desktop und auch Notebook Bereich ist er fast konkurrenzlos und er stößt zunehmend auch in Richtung Tablets/Smartphones vor. Auch im Bereich der eingebetteten Systeme, bei Spezialanwendungen, etwa IPCs usw. sehe ich für X86 keinen großen Rückschritt.



> Ja, es ist vordergründig Micron, aber die arbeiten eben genau an den Punkten, wo Micron und Intel zusammen arbeiten eben auch sehr eng zusammen. Da gehts um Standards und neue Technologie für die ganze Branche. Da arbeiten viele miteinander. Daher auch das Hybrid-Memory-Konsortium.


 
Intel kann es sich so oder so genauso wenig leisten auf eine Zusammenarbeit mit Samsung zu verzichten wie Samsung es sich leisten kann auf eine Zusammenarbeit mit Intel zu verzichten. Samsung ist immerhin der größte und in vielen Bereichen auch fortgeschrittenste DRAM Hersteller der Welt.

Samsung kann soger noch mit Apple zusammenarbeiten 



> Sicher?
> Das ist das erste, was ich als Intel machen würde. Die noch so lange schröpfen wies geht. Weg sind Sie ja eh... *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Ich weiß nicht inwiefern Samsung von Intel irgendwelche Spezialrabatte bekommt die gestrichen werden könnten aber ich vermute das sie nicht allzu hoch sind; teurer als normale Großhandelspreisen kann Intel die Chips für einen einzelnen Hersteller sowieso nicht machen. Als _PC Hersteller_ gehört Samsung auch bei weitem nicht zu den größten und am Ende könnte man doch -wenn es sein muss schon in naher Zukunft- einen großen Teil des CPU Bedarfs mit AMD Modellen decken.


----------



## Skysnake (22. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Der x86 Markt bekommt dresche weil er am aussterben ist.

Der Homeuser kauft sich lieber nen Tablet oder Smartphone mit ARM drin
Der Server-bereich schielt auf ARM-Server, insbesondere bei Datacentern, also Storage aber auch Webserver
Der HPC-Bereich akzeptiert so langsam Beschleuniger, was aber CPUs (x86 außer MIC) eben viel uninteressanter macht
Der normale Bürouser ersetzt meist seine Hardware nur noch wenn Sie kaputt ist, vor allem jetzt in der Wirtschaftskrise
Wir haben eine globale Wirtschaftskrise, die eher eine Strukturkrise ist, die uns die nächsten Jahre noch begleiten wird
China forciert MIPS (Loongson)
nVidia bringt in absehbarer Zeit nen ARM/GPU Rechner/Server
Samsung bringt ARM Server

Muss man da noch mehr zu sagen?
Jeder einzelne Punkt wäre für sich schon dagegen sprechend, aber alles in Summe bedeutet für den x86 Markt einfach nur noch dicke Dresche.

Was glaubst du denn, warum so viele OEMs rote Zahlen und massive Einbrüche in ihrem Geschäft verkünden?


----------



## MaggerHD (23. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Wie hier alle ARM abfeiern  Ist euch eigentlich klar warum die so stromsparend sind? Weil sie langsam sind, hochgetaktete RISC Prozessoren sind genauso gierig wie CISCs. Ich glaube manchmal das hier keiner wirklich weiß wo der Unterschied liegt:

Bei CISC sind viele komplizierte und spezialisierte Funktionen (complex) bereits als Hardware integriert, etwa 500 Befehle an der Zahl -> schnell, höherer Strombedarf bei einfachen Funktionen, schwer zu entwickeln, viele nützliche extra Befehle zum Beispiel bei Logikfunktionen
Bei RISC (ARM) sind nur einfache Funktionen in Hardware implementiert (reduced), die komplexeren aus CISC müssen durch die einfachen simuliert werden (abstraktes Bsp. Multiplikation durch n-fache Addition) -> stromsparend und wegen kompaktem Befehlssatz einfach zu entwerfen aber langsam weil mehr Takte für das gleiche Ergebnis gebraucht werden

Diesen Nachteil kann RISC durch eine höheren Taktrate ausgleichen, aber dann hat es sich mit der Effizienz. Was glaubt ihr denn warum Intel nicht einfach ARM geschluckt hat? ARM ist im vergleich zu Intel winzig... aber sie brauchen es einfach nicht. Außerdem hätte Intel auch selbst RISC Prozessoren entwickeln können, haben sie aber nicht... ach sind die blöd, oder?

Naja, jedenfalls ist ARM auch nur für Datenserver u.ä. zu gebrauchen, da dort nur wenig Rechenarbeit verrichtet wird und nur ein paar Datenzugriffe abgewickelt werden müssen. Ein embedded System wäre hier noch deutlich besser, gibt es ja auch, nur nicht in der Masse. Sobald es allerdings Richtung Cloudcomputing geht braucht man einfach Rechenleistung und die gibt es in kühlbarer Form nur bei CISC. 

Ich will eure Gesichter sehen wenn ihr mal Crysis auf einem 4GHz ARM sehen würdet... jeder uralt Pentium leistet mehr. Also hört endlich auf den Propheten zu spielen und kommt mal wieder klar mit eurem x86er!


----------



## Skysnake (23. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Welcome to the year 2012...

Diese starre Unterscheidung zwischen RISC und CISC konnteste vielleicht vor 10-20 Jahren treffen, aber heute kannste dir deine obigen Ausführungen mit aufs stille Örtchen nehmen. RISC Architekturen haben heutzutage auch CISC anleihen, genau wie CISC Architekturen auch Anleihen bei RISC Architekturen haben. Solch wirklich klassischen Implementierungen der Architekturen findest du heutzutage gar nicht mehr bei halbwegs aktuellen Chips.

Sowohl CISC als auch RISC sind halt nicht uneingeschränkt optimal. Ihre Kombination ist besser als die jeweiligen Extreme (wie so oft )

Und so btw. gerade in Clouddiensten und Datacentern wird immer mehr auf Rechner vom Schlage eines Atoms oder ne kleinen AMD APU gesetzt. Selbst ARM wird da sehr aufmerksam beobachtet und große Erwartungen gehegt. Shared-Nothing-Systeme halt. Die sind zur Zeit schon der Renner.


----------



## Superwip (23. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*



> Der x86 Markt bekommt dresche weil er am aussterben ist.
> 
> Der Homeuser kauft sich lieber nen Tablet oder Smartphone mit ARM drin
> Der Server-bereich schielt auf ARM-Server, insbesondere bei Datacentern, also Storage aber auch Webserver
> ...


 
Der x86 Markt war nie so stark wie heute.

x86 CPUs kommen durchaus auch mit wachsendem Erfolg in Smartphones zum Einsatz (wenn auch nicht von AMD...), im Tabletbereich sind und waren sie schon immer präsent  ist AMD durchaus gut aufgestellt.

Im Bereich kleiner Server ist AMD nicht schlecht aufgestellt (siehe Sea Micro), eine ISA als solche hat hier nicht unbedingt prinzipiellen Vor- oder Nachteile (auch wenn man dadurch argumentiern könnte das Samsung AMD nicht braucht um hier erfolgreich zu sein).

Beschleunigerkarten für HPCs kann AMD auch bieten... und GPUs... 

AMDs Marktkapitalisierung beträgt nurnoch eine Milliarde Euro! Bei diesem Schnäppchen kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. November 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Der x86 Markt war nie so stark wie heute.



Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Der x86 Markt schwächelt wie nie.

http://www.golem.de/news/marktforscher-x86-prozessoren-verkaufen-sich-schlecht-1211-95650.html


----------



## MaggerHD (24. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Diese Unterscheidung hat nichts mit der Zeit zu tun, das ist einfach zwei grundlegende Konzepte der technischen Informatik. Die verlieren ihre Gültigkeit nicht einfach durch einen Einzeiler von dir. Dass sich die Anwendungsfälle der Konzepte einander annähern stimmt, aber das bedeutet auch, dass die Vorteile und Alleinstellungsmerkmale immer geringer werden. 

Und was willst du mit deinem letzten Satz sagen? Das mit den Datenzentren habe ich doch bereits genauso gesagt und mich bei Clouddiensten nur auf die Rechenintensiven (Gaikai und so ein Quark) bezogen. Keine Ahnung, aber neue Informationen hat Post kaum gegeben.

Ich wollte nur die Unterschiede zwischen RISC und CISC herausstellen, hab ich gemacht und was ich geschrieben habe ist auch korrekt. Außerdem hat RISC oder CISC selbst keine Anleihen von anderen, nur die Anwendungen ARM und x86 bedienen sich einander. An den Urkonzepten ändert sich gar nichts. Nur steckt im ARM eben noch ein wenig CISC, was aber nichts an der Theorie der RISC Maschinen ändert. Irgendwie steht das bei dir alles so wässrig da, ich weiß nicht ob du damit jemandem hilfst...


----------



## Rolk (24. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Keine Ahnung, aber Nvidia wird es ganz sicher nicht sein, weil zu klein und kartellrechtlich problematisch.


----------



## Skysnake (24. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*



MaggerHD schrieb:


> Diese Unterscheidung hat nichts mit der Zeit zu tun, das ist einfach zwei grundlegende Konzepte der technischen Informatik. Die verlieren ihre Gültigkeit nicht einfach durch einen Einzeiler von dir. Dass sich die Anwendungsfälle der Konzepte einander annähern stimmt, aber das bedeutet auch, dass die Vorteile und Alleinstellungsmerkmale immer geringer werden.
> 
> Und was willst du mit deinem letzten Satz sagen? Das mit den Datenzentren habe ich doch bereits genauso gesagt und mich bei Clouddiensten nur auf die Rechenintensiven (Gaikai und so ein Quark) bezogen. Keine Ahnung, aber neue Informationen hat Post kaum gegeben.
> 
> Ich wollte nur die Unterschiede zwischen RISC und CISC herausstellen, hab ich gemacht und was ich geschrieben habe ist auch korrekt. Außerdem hat RISC oder CISC selbst keine Anleihen von anderen, nur die Anwendungen ARM und x86 bedienen sich einander. An den Urkonzepten ändert sich gar nichts. Nur steckt im ARM eben noch ein wenig CISC, was aber nichts an der Theorie der RISC Maschinen ändert. Irgendwie steht das bei dir alles so wässrig da, ich weiß nicht ob du damit jemandem hilfst...


 Wie ich doch schon sagte. Die CISC vs RISC Diskussion kann man sich heutzutage komplett sparen. Dafür ist sowohl x86 als auch ARM einfach zu wenig CISC bzw zu wenig RISC. Es sind halt beides Mischungen aus CISC und RISC, und damit kann man sich die Grundsatzdiskussion auch sparen, die du vom Zaun gebrochen hast.


----------



## Superwip (24. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*



> Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Der x86 Markt schwächelt wie nie.
> 
> http://www.golem.de/news/marktforsch...211-95650.html


 
Er schrumpft aktuell ein wenig- auf sehr hohem Niveau und auch nicht in allen Bereichen.



> Wie ich doch schon sagte. Die CISC vs RISC Diskussion kann man sich heutzutage komplett sparen. Dafür ist sowohl x86 als auch ARM einfach zu wenig CISC bzw zu wenig RISC. Es sind halt beides Mischungen aus CISC und RISC, und damit kann man sich die Grundsatzdiskussion auch sparen, die du vom Zaun gebrochen hast.


 
Jop, die _*A*dvanced *R*ISC *M*achine_ ist auch nur eine Mischform... 

Die Grundidee von RISC CPUs ist es die Zahl der Maschinenbefehle so stark zu reduzieren das man auf den Microcode verzichten, alle Befehle fest verdrahten und den Kern relativ einfach aufbauen kann, dadurch sollen -so die Theorie- Takt und Befehlsdurchsatz gesteigert werden.

Besitzen aktuelle ARM Designs Microcode? Ich weiß es nicht. Jedenfalls haben sie mittlerweile ziemlich viele Maschinenbefehle


----------



## Skysnake (24. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Ja, die haben auch Microcode 

Was glaubst denn du?


----------



## Superwip (25. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Die ersten ARMs hatten jedenfalls keinen Microcode und waren ein sehr klassisches RISC Design.


----------



## Skysnake (25. November 2012)

*AW: [Umfrage/Diskussion] AMD: Mögliche Käufer - was meint ihr?*

Oh, du meintest ARM nicht AMD  Sorry, war schon spät 

Sorry, bei ARM! kann ich es dir grad wirklich nicht sagen. Ich hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## Cook2211 (25. November 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Er schrumpft aktuell ein wenig- auf sehr hohem Niveau und auch nicht in allen Bereichen.



Nichts desto weniger war deine ursprüngliche Aussage falsch. ARM und alles was dazu gehört legt ein enormes Wachstum hin, während die Nachfrage nach x86 in den letzten Jahren stetig nachlässt.
Was auch ein Stück weit logisch ist, denn erstens hat sich die Haltbarkeit der PCs was die Leistung angeht deutlich erhöht. So reichen für viele Privatanwender 6 Jahre alte Core 2 Duos immer noch vollkommen aus. Und zweitens sind Tablets eine echte Alternative in einigen Dingen geworden. Wer nur etwas im Netz surft und E-Mails abruft, der braucht nicht mehr unbedingt einen PC.


----------

